# Transmission issue



## GrandmasB12 (Dec 26, 2012)

So I had a grenaded transmission and broken CV axle so I replaced it with a different one. I put brand new CV axles in and for some reason it still turns in gear. In park the transmission turns. I can't figure out what is causing it. The shifter moves out if park without the key too. Although I can't remember if that is normal or not.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

So, if I understand this right, when the car is sitting on the ground in "PARK," you can still roll the car? If that's the case, it sounds like the "parking pawl" isn't engaging inside the transmission. Start by making sure your shift cable is properly adjusted.


----------



## GrandmasB12 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, in PARK the car rolls. it did the same thing with the old transmission, however with it, it wouldn't move in any gear but would roll. I can also move the shifter from Park to any other gear without the key in the ignition. I just checked the linkage between the shifter and Trans and it's all hooked up


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll need to remove the pan and check the parking pawl.


----------



## GrandmasB12 (Dec 26, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> You'll need to remove the pan and check the parking pawl.


OK, so I double checked the movement of the wheels and noticed the front tires turned opposite if one another. my brother said the parking pawl engages the ring gear, not the planetarys so it'll do that. so I thought we mightve don't it right. so I put a gallon of gas in, put a good battery in, and turned the ignition on.

problem 1 was a break in the rubber line below the fuel filter. I cut it off and reattached it. no crank, no start. Checked spark and realized I didn't plug the distributor to coil wire back into the coil. after connecting it, still no start. I dribbled a little gas in the TB and it started, sputtered, and generally ran like crap. once I got past that old gas it seemed to run fine. now on to the transmission. 

Can't start it in park (probably neeeds adjustment) but in neutral it starts fine.

Put it in drive, wouldn't move. Checked fluid, low. Added fluid, tries to move. Checked left rear wheel, froze up. took tire off and hit hub with a hammer, turns fine. put it back in gear, takes a bunch of rpm. to move. Added more fluid, moves OK. 

I drove it around the block without brakes. the brake lights stay on. and it probably needs more fluid but it's closer to being road worthy again. 

thanks for the help. I'll have more questions soon I'm sure.


----------

